# Is Strava premium upgrade worth it?



## philinmerthyr (12 Apr 2013)

It cost about £40 per year to upgrade. I'm stepping up my training towards the London 100 in Aug. is it worth upgrading?


----------



## Lee_M (12 Apr 2013)

I looked at it but then went to mapmyride premium instead

mainly because I'm more interested in how I improve against myself rather than how fast I can go downhill


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Apr 2013)

IMO, no. But it doesn't stop me being tempted occasionally out of curiosity.

For others the features may be useful or motivational. I see a fair few people using the targets feature.


----------



## Salis (12 Apr 2013)

I actually signed up for a month of premium last night just to see what it was like. I quite like being able filter other people's results, to see how I stand compared to people of a similar age as me and so on (spoiler: being right in the MAMIL age band, I still stand right at the bottom!), but I'm not sure I'll go beyond this month - the extra features aren't enough for the type of riding I do. But they might suit you better - why not try one month first?


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Apr 2013)

I have it and it is good if you use at least an HRM and if possible a cadence sensor. I am not sure re power meters as I don't use one but there are additional features if you do. If you are using it without at least a HRM then it would be a waste of time imho.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Apr 2013)

The power meter features don't really appeal to me (although they are good features, if implemented well), you can get the same and more for free with Golden Cheetah. If you want the industry standard power analysis tools, WKO+ is a one off purchase of about £80 for the desktop application. So to me, Strava premium is not worth while.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Apr 2013)

If you know what you're doing and have a power meter, you can do the power meter, HRM stuff yourself.

Bit like Hacienda for me - but this thread has reminded me to cancel my month's free premium subs. I'm a tight arse.


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Apr 2013)

Salis said:


> I actually signed up for a month of premium last night just to see what it was like. I quite like being able filter other people's results, to see how I stand compared to people of a similar age as me and so on (spoiler: being right in the MAMIL age band, I still stand right at the bottom!), but I'm not sure I'll go beyond this month - the extra features aren't enough for the type of riding I do. But they might suit you better - why not try one month first?



How do you upgrade for a month? The only option I get is $59 for a year.


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> How do you upgrade for a month? The only option I get is $59 for a year.


Just found it on the ap. £3.99 for a month or £39 for the year. I may give it a go for a month.


----------



## Salis (12 Apr 2013)

In case anybody else wants to try a month subscription, it's found by going to the little menu with your avatar on at the top-right and then choosing "account/upgrade"


----------



## Easytigers (13 Apr 2013)

This morning went onto Strava on the laptop and a message popped up asking if I wanted a free trial for a month so if you've only been accessing via the app and want a free trial might be worth opening on your PC and seeing if the same happens.


----------



## number3 (13 Apr 2013)

I've just opted for the free trial to see what it's like


----------



## thegravestoneman (14 Apr 2013)

Just thinking that maybe you could bypass some of it by putting your age group or weight group ? at the end of your name so everyone can check for nowt?


----------



## AndyPeace (15 Apr 2013)

I took the free trial a while back. Strava is fun, but I wouldn't pay for the features it offers me. It seems a bit desperate that they restrict the ability to compare by age/weight to premium, which was one of the two things I found interesting. The other was to be able to see where your highest sustained effort was on a ride (using heart rate data). Great feature but I'm not very deep on training and wouldn't know how to use that data... I ride a bike and listen to my body, with no real plan other than to better my best. I guess if you were following an intermediate/advanced training plan the features might be of more use.


----------

